# Need a nudge to get started



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I just bought an NCE power cab, and 2 DN163K0b and 1 SDN144K0a digitrax decoders. I'm running 2 Kato F7A, and one Kato F7B in consist. One of the A units runs quite a bit faster on all parts of the throttle (0-28) I know I need to speed match the consist, but I'm not sure where to begin. Start/mid/high speed voltages? The speed table? Or? :dunno:

Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are one shops suggestions:

https://tonystrains.com/locomotive-speed-matching-made-easy/

Don


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks. Looks a bit daunting, but all I could find on the web were bits and pieces, or statements that were directed at DCC gurus. Will print it out and go step by step.




DonR said:


> Here are one shops suggestions:
> 
> https://tonystrains.com/locomotive-speed-matching-made-easy/
> 
> Don


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

That wasn't so bad... I thought my trains ran fine on DC, and when I switched to DCC they seemed fine. But I knew I needed to speed match. Wow. They run so smooth now. Never ran that nice before.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

Good to hear... I need to do the same..


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Wonderful Big Steve, knew you'd get there in the end. You've had your 'road to Damascus' moment. You'll be singing the praises of DCC soon like the rest of us.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a word on the speed matching. I had the following happen to me. I received a pair of brand new locomotives. Added DCC and then speed matched them out of the box. After a short period they were not quite as well matched anymore. After re-reading the instructions for the locomotive I had skipped the break in step. I re-matched them and never had an issue again with that pair. Basically if I had broken them in then matched them there would have been no issue (i.e. followed the manufacture's instructions).

I have speed matched Athearn Blue Box locomotives before too. These tend to need more maintenance than many of the newer models. Hence a pair may go out sync with each other over time. A good tune up fixes that. If you have a pair that has been fine for some time try a tune up first before re-programming with well loved locomotives.

I have a few that I just cannot get matched with each other at all speeds no-matter what I do. The gearing is quite different in each. Those I just get to work best in the low to mid range as I can since that is where they are run. Best I can do in that case.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Big_Steve said:


> That wasn't so bad... I thought my trains ran fine on DC, and when I switched to DCC they seemed fine. But I knew I needed to speed match. Wow. They run so smooth now. Never ran that nice before.


Welcome to the Dark Side! I was that way too -- didn't think I needed or wanted DCC until I tried it. I love the ability to make my locos absolutely crawl along in speed step one! And being able to pull into a siding and stop while another train passes, without having to worry about electrically isolating the siding, is a great plus, too.


----------

